# Eek! why is everything suddenly going wrong



## Deb (Aug 11, 2009)

I just signed up for my first fair in Canada...

28th and 29th of Nov , in Lethbridge, a Christmas fair. 

Now I just need to make a load of molds..and of course my wisdom tooth broke just after I signed my life away in fees...and now I have to cut down what i'm getting to make to deal with the dental bills. My supplier is also suddenly out of the lip balm pots I want...until october. GRRR! I can compensate, but I wanted that time for wrapping and stall setup and the like. 

I've only been in the country for 4 months. Maybe i'm tackling too much?

Oh well, onwards and upwards, right?

Deb


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2009)

Deb I am so sorry to hear about your challenges.  Have you tried Voyaguer for supplies yet?  They're out of Vancouver, their prices are good and their service is excellent!

Here's the link http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/browse.asp?cat=48&path=48

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh Deb , that bites . Welcome to Canada , I don't live far from you as the crow flies . Voyageur is very good , nice prices , discount on shipping too .. I hope things work out for you . They will , it just doesn't seem like it right now .

Take Care 

Kitn


----------



## Deb (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you both of you for the advice. i have to say finding local suppliers has been my biggest bane so far! So thank you both ;-) 

Cheers
Deb
Who will find a way around all this...dammit!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 26, 2009)

i know when it rains it pours....i decided to plunk down for a craft fair, advertising in a national magazine....then my daughter gets in a car accident, needs major dental work.....timing can be off, but we WILL PULL THROUGH THIS AND BE STRONGER FOR IT


----------



## Deb (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes we will! 

though i'm cutting down on what I was planning as a result...i jus thope i have enough and enough variety...

11 types of soap and 20 types of lip balm...think thats enough? *is worried*


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 3, 2009)

it sounds good to me....but i've yet to do my first craft show.....others might know better


----------

